# Letzte Absegnung



## skyscraper (11. Februar 2012)

*ACHTUNG!!! Bitte lest auf Seite 9 unten weiter, da sich viel getan hat!!!*





Hallo Comunity!

Ich suche einen günstigen Spiele-Rechner, so zwischen 500 und 700 Euro. Darauf sollte Anno 2070 in Full HD und in (relativ) guten Details laufen. Desweiteren werde ich damit eventuell Emergency 2012 und ein paar ältere Games zocken. Ich habe leider keine Teile, die ich aus meinem aktuellen "Rechner" (Athlon XP 2600+) verwenden kann. Es gibt aber auch noch einige Besonderheiten:

Ich benötige Windows
Ich achte sehr auf die Lautstärke
Außerdem:

Eine SSD wäre gut
Ich habe mir schon ein sehr schönes NT rausgesucht: be quiet straight power E9 CM 480W
...und auch ein geiles Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R3

Ja, das war es erstmal...

Ich würde mich sehr über interessante Konfigsurationen freuen.

Gruß, skyscraper


----------



## Valnarr (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Also wenn du Windows brauchst (W7 bestimmt) und du das Gehäuse/Netzteil willst, bestimmt du schon bei über 250 Euro. Da bleibt ja nicht sehr viel Spielraum!? Ich glaibe beim Gehäuse/Netzteil solltest du dir das noch mal überdecken, es gibt auch gute billige Alternative.

http://geizhals.de/?cmp=709625&cmp=709619&cmp=709623#xf_top Gehäuse


----------



## facehugger (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Hmmm, das wäre mein Vorschlag:


Mobo: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I52400) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Graka: XFX Radeon HD 6870 900M Dual Fan, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (HD-687A-CDFC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland alternativ: EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti FPB, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (01G-P3-1561) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
NT: be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Case: hast du schon... oder: http://geizhals.at/de/621357
BS: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
achja, die SSD: http://geizhals.at/de/626831

 Gruß


----------



## skyscraper (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Hallo,
das ging ja recht flott. Ich habe mir mal die Idee von facehugger angesehen. Leider wird es aber zu teuer, weil 700€ die Obergrenze ist. Und nochmal: Ja ich will NT und Gehäuse so lassen, weil sie gut aussehen, gut funktionieren und leise sind.

Alternativ habe ich mir ausgedacht:

CPU: Athlon 2 X4 651, siehe aktuelle PCGH
MB: Asus F1A75-V Pro
CPU-Kühler: erst mal boxed, dann zu Weihnachten ein be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced
Grafikkarte: MSI R6850 Cyclone OC
RAM: keine Ahnung, irgendein 4GB-Kit für 20€
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480 Watt
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R3
OS: W7 HP
SSD: Crucial m4 64GB
ODD: LG 20€


----------



## Rolk (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das ging ja recht flott. Ich habe mir mal die Idee von facehugger angesehen. Leider wird es aber zu teuer, weil 700€ die Obergrenze ist. Und nochmal: Ja ich will NT und Gehäuse so lassen, weil sie gut aussehen, gut funktionieren und leise sind.
> 
> Alternativ habe ich mir ausgedacht:
> ...


 
Beim Board könntest du noch ein paar € sparen damit es für eine HD6870 reicht (Anno 2070 ist seeehr Grafikkartenlastig).

Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) in Mainboards: AMD Sockel FM1 (DDR3) | heise online Preisvergleich

Beim Define R3 darauf achten die neue Version mit USB3 Anschluss zu kaufen. Ansonsten kannst du das so machen, wenn du Wert auf ein anständiges Gehäuse und eine SSD legst.


----------



## skyscraper (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*



Rolk schrieb:


> Beim Board könntest du noch ein paar € sparen damit es für eine HD6870 reicht (Anno 2070 ist seeehr Grafikkartenlastig).
> 
> Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) in Mainboards: AMD Sockel FM1 (DDR3) | heise online Preisvergleich
> 
> Beim Define R3 darauf achten die neue Version mit USB3 Anschluss zu kaufen. Ansonsten kannst du das so machen, wenn du Wert auf ein anständiges Gehäuse und eine SSD legst.


 Hast du für das MB einen Test?


----------



## Rolk (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Hast du für das MB einen Test?


 
Das Board wird seinen Dienst schon tun und ist herrvorragend mit USB3.0 und SATA3.0 Anschlüssen versorgt. 
Hier ist auch ein kleiner Test: Test: Sechs "Llano"-Mainboards im Vergleich

Als Grakka würde ich die Sapphire HD6870 vorschlagen. Die ist günstig und im idle laut PCGH nur 0.3 Sone laut.


----------



## facehugger (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Du willst einen günstigen Knecht und hast dir teilweise recht teure HW ausgedacht? Irgendwie passt das nicht so recht zusammen. Was ist mit einer HDD, hast du noch eine rumfliegen? Warum muss es das teure BeQuiet sein? 80+Bronze und 80+Gold trennen jetzt keine Welten. Und bis du den höheren Kaufpreis über die bessere Effizienz wieder rein hast... Zudem reichen für den AMD X4 z.B. diese Kühler mehr als dicke:


EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000029) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sind günstiger und auch sehr leise. Eine 6870 ist mMn fast schon Pflicht für Full-HD-Gaming (Anno2070 brauch Graka-Power), ich würde sogar an eine GTX560Ti/AMD6950 denken.

Gruß


----------



## Rolk (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Ich schmeiss mal noch dieses NT als preislichen Kompromiss in die Runde:

be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190) in Netzteile & USV: Netzteile | heise online Preisvergleich

Effizient, leise, ausreichend stark und 20 € gespart. Hat halt kein Kabelmanagement.


----------



## facehugger (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich schmeiss mal noch dieses NT als preislichen Kompromiss in die Runde:
> 
> be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190) in Netzteile & USV: Netzteile | heise online Preisvergleich
> 
> Effizient, leise, ausreichend stark und 20 € gespart. Hat halt kein Kabelmanagement.


Oder der Vorgänger vom E9:


be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-480W/BN161) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Rolk (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*



facehugger schrieb:


> Oder der Vorgänger vom E9:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Damit spart er aber fast nichts. Würde ich nicht machen. 


Edit:
Was mir gerade noch einfällt. Das System soll leise sein, also sollten noch die original Gehäuselüfter gegen bessere Modelle getauscht werden. Z.B. diese hier:

heise online Preisvergleich


----------



## facehugger (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*



Rolk schrieb:


> Damit spart er aber fast nichts. Würde ich nicht machen.


Ja, gut. Ich würde eh zum schon empfohlenen PurePower greifen. Aber wenn er unbedingt "sein" NT haben muss, werde ich ihn sicher nicht davon abhalten Nur sollte er bei der Graka nicht sparen... eine HDD fehlt weiterhin in seiner Konfig (oder bin ich blind), mit einer 64GB-SSD kommt man nicht weit!

Gruß


----------



## skyscraper (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Ich finde den Dark Rock aber sehr schön und das aussehen ist für mich nicht irrelevant.

Ja, ich weiß. Ich bin verrückt.


----------



## skyscraper (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*



Rolk schrieb:


> Damit spart er aber fast nichts. Würde ich nicht machen.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...


 
Ich habe einen Enermax T.B. Vegas PCGH-Edition. Der ist sehr leise.

OK, dann fasse ich nochmal zusammen:

 CPU: Athlon 2 X4 651 (85€)
 Kühler: Boxed (0€)
 Mainboard: ????
 Grafik: Sapphire R6870 (140€)
 Arbeitsspeicher: ? (20€)
 Gehäuse: Define R3 (95€)
 Netzteil: Ja, das ist jetzt noch die Frage... Wie wärs mit einem Straight Power E9 400W ohne CM? (65€)
 ODD: LG GH24NS70 (20€)
 HDD/SSD: Crucial m4 64GB, weil ich nicht mehr brauche. Anno benötigt auch nur 5GB. (80€)
 BS: W7 (80€)

= 600€ ohne MB und CPU-Kühler

Also meine Fragen:
-Reicht der Athlon für Anno?
-Ist die Sapphire leise genug?
-Welches MB sollte ich nehmen?
-Welchen RAM sollte ich nehmen?

Danke für die Antworten.

Gruß, Skyscraper


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Bei Endlosspielen mit hohen Bevölkerungszahlen wird die CPU schon extrem gefordert, wie lange der Athlon II da mithält: 

Grafikkarte würde ich eine von diesen nehmen: http://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=633488&cmp=680974#xf_top

Board könntest Du dieses nehmen: ASRock A75M-HVS, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)


----------



## Rolk (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*



skyscraper schrieb:


> -Reicht der Athlon für Anno?



Also Anno 1404 könntest du mit der CPU schon gut zocken. Ob die CPU-Last bei Anno 2070 im Vergleich zu Anno 1404 gestiegen ist weiss ich jetzt selbst nicht genau. Was ich aber sicher weiss ist das Anno 2070 deutlich mehr Grafikleistung braucht als Anno 1404.



> -Ist die Sapphire leise genug?


Im idle sicher. Unter Last wirst du sie etwas hören. Je nachdem wie empfindlich du bist.


----------



## skyscraper (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*



Softy schrieb:


> Bei Endlosspielen mit hohen Bevölkerungszahlen wird die CPU schon extrem gefordert, wie lange der Athlon II da mithält:
> 
> Grafikkarte würde ich eine von diesen nehmen: Produktvergleich XFX Radeon HD 6870 900M Dual Fan, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (HD-687A-ZDFC), Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 DiRT3, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11179-17-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> ...


 
Dann wäre es vielleicht schlauer, einen i3-2100 zu nehmen. Hast du da mehr Ahnung, Softy?


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Ich kann nur allgemein sagen, dass der i3-2100 minimal schneller ist als der Athlon II X4 in Sachen Spielen. Welche CPU aber bei Anno 2070 die Nase vorn hat, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## skyscraper (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Na gut, nach allem sieht das dann wohl so aus:

 CPU 	 Intel Core i3-2100 	 100,00 € 
 Kühler 	 Boxed 	 - 0 € 
 Mainboard 	 Gigabyte H61M-USB3-B3 	 55,00 € 
 Grafik 	 Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 	 140,00 € 
 Arbeitsspeicher 	???	
 Gehäuse 	 Fractal Design Define R3 	 95,00 € 
 Netzteil 	 be quiet! Pure Power L8 430W CM 	 55,00 € 
 ODD 	 LG GH24NS70 	 20,00 € 
 HDD/SSD 	 Crucial m4 64GB 	 80,00 € 
 BS 	 W7 	 80,00 € 
 Gesamt 		 625,00 € 

Was sagt ihr dazu?

Für den Arbeitsspeicher konnte ich mich immer noch nicht begeistern.

Gruß skyscraper


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Diesen RAM könntest Du nehmen: G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## skyscraper (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*



Softy schrieb:


> Diesen RAM könntest Du nehmen: G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
OK, der sieht schon besser aus. Aber mir würden 4GB reichen.


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit G-Skill PC3-10667U CL9

Aber für die paar € mehr würde ich auf jeden Fall zu 8GB greifen.


----------



## skyscraper (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*



Softy schrieb:


> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit G-Skill PC3-10667U CL9
> 
> Aber für die paar € mehr würde ich auf jeden Fall zu 8GB greifen.


 
Was habe ich davon? Es nutzt doch eh kein Spiel mehr als 4GB. Oder belehre mich eines besseren.


----------



## facehugger (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Was habe ich davon? Es nutzt doch eh kein Spiel mehr als 4GB. Oder belehre mich eines besseren.


Sicher reichen aktuell 4GB RAM für`s zocken dicke aus. Bei den Preisen würde ich aber nicht lange überlegen, zuschlagen 

Gruß


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

GTA 4 profitiert von mehr als 4 GB RAM


----------



## facehugger (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*



Softy schrieb:


> GTA 4 profitiert von mehr als 4 GB RAM


Jap, ich glaub als einziges Game das ich kenne...

Gruß


----------



## skyscraper (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*



Softy schrieb:


> GTA 4 profitiert von mehr als 4 GB RAM


 
Das will ich eh nicht spielen... 

Aber was sagt ihr ansonsten zu meiner Konfiguration?


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Sieht prima aus


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Sieht gut aus die Kombi. Und ich würde auf jeden Fall sagen: nimm 8GB RAM. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der noch günstiger wird...


----------



## Rolk (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Eigentlich ist der i3 auch nicht schneller als der Athlon:
Test AMD- und Intel-CPUs/APUs: Übersicht und Kauf-Tipps inklusive Performance-Index (Februar 2012) [Test des Tages] - cpu, amd, intel

Das du bei dem Board keine SATA3 Anschlüsse für die SSD und keine internen USB3 Anschlüsse für den Frontanschluss am Gehäuse hast ist dir klar?

Anno 1404 profitierte auch ein bischen von 8GB RAM. Vielleicht ist es bei Anno 2070 ja auch so.


----------



## skyscraper (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*



Rolk schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist der i3 auch nicht schneller als der Athlon:
> Test AMD- und Intel-CPUs/APUs: Übersicht und Kauf-Tipps inklusive Performance-Index (Februar 2012) [Test des Tages] - cpu, amd, intel
> 
> Das du bei dem Board keine SATA3 Anschlüsse für die SSD und keine internen USB3 Anschlüsse für den Frontanschluss am Gehäuse hast ist dir klar?
> ...


 
Nein, das mit SATA war mir nicht klar! Aber ich weiß es jetzt und werde es ändern!


Ach ja, wäre es nicht vielleicht besser einen Ivy-i3 zu nehmen und eine 7870?


EDIT: Ich habe mir dieses Mainboard ausgesucht. Gibts an dem was zu meckern?


----------



## Rolk (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Ach ja, wäre es nicht vielleicht besser einen Ivy-i3 zu nehmen und eine 7870?



Zu der HD7870 ist eigentlich noch gar nichts konkretes bekannt, aber ich würde nicht damit rechnen das man sie Anfangs für den Preis einer HD6870 bekommt. Nach allem was man so liest werden die Ivys vermutlich ca. 5% schneller und etwas sparsamer sein. Dazu eine bessere IGP und evtl. besseres oc, was dir ja aber beides egal sein kann.


----------



## skyscraper (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*



Rolk schrieb:


> Zu der HD7870 ist eigentlich noch gar nichts konkretes bekannt, aber ich würde nicht damit rechnen das man sie Anfangs für den Preis einer HD6870 bekommt. Nach allem was man so liest werden die Ivys vermutlich ca. 5% schneller und etwas sparsamer sein. Dazu eine bessere IGP und evtl. besseres oc, was dir ja aber beides egal sein kann.


 
Da hast du recht. Wobei... irgendwann, wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist will ich auch mal vielleicht OC machen. Aber wie teuer werden die Ivys werden? Teurer? Dann würde ich glaube ich doch den jetzigen i3 nehmen.


----------



## Rolk (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Naja, ich denke billiger werden die Ivys nicht werden. Zumindest nicht in den ersten Monaten. Denk dran das du bei Intel nur "K" CPUs bzw. CPUs mit Turbo in Komination mit P67 oder Z68 Chipsatz nennenswert übertakten kannst.


----------



## skyscraper (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Es wird wohl keinen i3 mit K geben, oder?


----------



## Softy (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Nein, gibt es nicht.


----------



## skyscraper (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Dann belebe ich diesen Thread mal wieder. Zusammengefasst:


CPU i3 2100
 Kühler boxed, dann Macho
 Mainboard ASUS p8H61-m
 Grafik Sapphire HD 6870
 Arbeitsspeicher Corsair lp
 Gehäuse Define r3
 Netzteil straight power E9 400W
 ODD LG 24 nochwas
 HDD/SSD Crucial m4 64GB

Macht gesamt: 510€+ Windows


----------



## Valnarr (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Ich persönlich würde ja nen i5 2400 Kaufen und dafür nen anderes NT http://geizhals.de/?in=&fs=be+quiet! 10 Euro gespart.


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Sieht gut aus 

Für die neue Revision des Fractal R3 wäre aber ein Board mit internem  USB3-Header sinnvoll, sonst kannst Du den Front-USB3 Gehäuseanschluss nicht nutzen, also z.B. das Asus P8H61-M *EVO*

Der Macho ist für den i3 ziemlich oversized, da würde ein EKL Alpenföhn Sella völlig ausreichen.

Rest:


----------



## skyscraper (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*



Valnarr schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde ja nen i5 2400 Kaufen und dafür nen anderes NT http://geizhals.de/?in=&fs=be+quiet! 10 Euro gespart.


 
Und welches genau würdest du nehmen?


@Softy: Das MoBo meinte ich. Ich habe nur vergessen Evo dranzuschreiben.


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Das hier würde völlig ausreichen: be quiet! Pure Power CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## skyscraper (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*



Softy schrieb:


> Das hier würde völlig ausreichen: be quiet! Pure Power CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) | Geizhals Deutschland


 

Die 10€ mehr kann ich schon raushauen. Wäre noch das problem mit dem Kühler. Da der i3 ja nich t so viel braucht, kann ich auch einen Top Blow nehmen. Z.B. be quiet shadow rock topflow oder Enermax t60 tb. 
was meint ihr?


----------



## Valnarr (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

ich würde den boxed kühler nehmen^^

falls der doch zu laut wäre kann man immer noch nen Kühler drauf packen, das ist nicht das Thema, so lang man nicht gleich übertaktet, sollten die aber locker reichen.^^


----------



## skyscraper (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

OK, danke.

Ich wurde jetzt aber beim Case wieder unschlüssig.

Welche guten kennt ihr. Nicht (viel) mehr als 100€.


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*



Valnarr schrieb:


> ich würde den boxed kühler nehmen^^
> 
> falls der doch zu laut wäre kann man immer noch nen Kühler drauf packen, das ist nicht das Thema, so lang man nicht gleich übertaktet, sollten die aber locker reichen.^^


 
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne dann ist der I3-2100 ja nicht übertaktbar !

Edit: Zum Case - Corsair Carbide Series 300R, wie gefällt dir das ??? (Corsair Carbide Series 300R (CC-9011014-WW) | Geizhals.at Österreich)


----------



## Softy (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Das hier könntest Du Dir auch mal anschauen: Produktvergleich Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster (SGC-1000-KWN1-GP), Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL), Corsair Carbide Series 400R (CC9011011-WW), Lancool PC-K9X, Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 (RC-692A-KKN5), Fractal Desi


----------



## skyscraper (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Danke für die lange Liste. Kennt ihr noch andere?


----------



## Softy (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Ja  In welche Richtung soll es denn gehen? Eher schlicht oder eher Bling-bling-LED Gamingkiste?


----------



## skyscraper (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Eher schlicht, weswegen ich ja erst das Define gewählt hatte.

Ich habe im Auge:

Corsair Carbide Series 400R (CC9011011-WW) | Geizhals Deutschland

Fractal Design Core 3000 (FD-CA-CORE-3000-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland

Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Black & White Edition (RC-692A-KKN5-BW) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Das 400R kann ich empfehln nur die front Lüfis muss man tauschen, die dinger sind Laustärken technisch nur ne Katastrophe.....
sysProfile: ID: 151709 - bladedaywalker da schlummert mein weekend sys (400R)


----------



## st.eagle (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

das 500R ist ebenfalls sehr schick.
gibt es auch in zwei varianten: Produktvergleich Corsair Carbide Series 500R schwarz (CC9011012-WW), Corsair Carbide Series 500R weiß (CC9011013-WW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## skyscraper (4. März 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Danke. Das 500R kommt in meine Auswahl. Könnt ihr bitte noch mehr vorschlagen?


----------



## Softy (4. März 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Du kannst Dich ja mal selber umschauen: Gehäusefinder

Das Lancool PC-K9X | Geizhals.at EU könntest Du Dir auch mal anschauen.


----------



## skyscraper (4. März 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Den Gehäusefinder kenne ich, aber der klappt aufm iPod nicht so gut, und mein normaler PC ist im Internet sowas von fürn A****.


----------



## Softy (4. März 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Wie hoch ist denn das Budget für das Gehäuse? Soll es eher schlicht sein, oder eher Blingbling-LED-Gamingkiste?


----------



## skyscraper (4. März 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Hast du schonmal gefragt, aber höchstens 120€ (weniger ist besser) und eher schlicht, wie Define, Arc oder 500R.


----------



## benefull (4. März 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Dann guck dir mal das anidées AI6B Black an. Ist ein sehr gutes Case.


----------



## Softy (4. März 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Schlicht und edel wäre natürlich ein Lian Li, z.B. Produktvergleich Lian Li PC-6B schwarz, Lian Li PC-60FNB USB 3.0 schwarz, Lian Li PC-9FB schwarz, Lian Li PC-8FIB schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## skyscraper (5. März 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Das Anidées ist nicht mein Geschmack. An Lian Lis gefällt mir das PC-6B und das PC-9FB ganz gut. Aber der Innenraum, der Aussieht, als sei er nicht lackiert, stört mich.


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Das hier hätte einen lackierten Innenraum: Lian Li PC-8NWX komplett schwarz mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder ein Lancool?: Lancool PC-K62 | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder LanCool PC-K9X


----------



## skyscraper (6. März 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Funktioniert dieses Dämm-Set mit dem Lian Li PC-9FB?


----------



## Softy (6. März 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Wenn Du auf leise Komponenten und v.a. leise Gehäuselüfter achtest, ist eine Dämmung imo nicht notwendig. Ich habe auch ein silent System ohne gedämmtes Gehäuse, wichtiger ist da eine Lüftersteuerung als eine Dämmung.


----------



## skyscraper (6. März 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du auf leise Komponenten und v.a. leise Gehäuselüfter achtest, ist eine Dämmung imo nicht notwendig. Ich habe auch ein silent System ohne gedämmtes Gehäuse, wichtiger ist da eine Lüftersteuerung als eine Dämmung.


 
OK, aber würde es funktionieren?


----------



## Softy (6. März 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Ich glaube schon, würde aber hier sicherheitshalber nochmal nachfragen: Caseking

Oder gleich die gedämmte Variante nehmen: Lian Li PC-9FB schwarz, schallgedämmt | Geizhals.at Deutschland + leise Lüfter


----------



## skyscraper (6. März 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Die Komplette Version ist mir zu teuer.

Jetzt in meiner Auswahl:

Fractal Design Define R3
Cooler Master 690 Advanced Black and White Edition
Lian Li PC-9FB

Welches findet ihr am Besten? Bitte sagt Bescheid, da ich mir unschlüssig bin. Ideal wäre mit Begründung.


----------



## Valnarr (6. März 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Black & White Edition (RC-692A-KKN5-BW) | Geizhals Deutschland

Der sieht am besten aus! Vor allem hat nicht jeder Weiß.


----------



## skyscraper (6. März 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Danke für deine Meinung. Was denken die Anderen?


----------



## FeSc (6. März 2012)

Mir persönlich gefällt das 500r am besten, ist auch, was man so liest, sehr gut verarbeitet und hat genügend Platz, aber im Endeffekt ist eine Entscheidung der persönlichen Vorlieben.


----------



## Softy (6. März 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Ich würde das Cooler Master CM690 II nehmen, optisch ansprechend und die Features gefallen mir


----------



## skyscraper (6. März 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Das Corsair ist raus. Es gefällt mir nicht mehr so.


----------



## st.eagle (6. März 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

schade, ich habe es bei mir im einsatz und bin begeistert. schön viel platz, super verarbeitung, sehr stabil.
die einzigen mängel ist der etwas laute hintere lüfter und die aus kunststoff gefertigten schubladen der hddtrails machen einen etwas labilen eindruck!!!
sonst


----------



## skyscraper (7. März 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Ich weiß, dass es ein Super-Gehäuse ist, aber das Aussehen finde ich nicht mehr so toll.

P.S: Weitere Meinungen sind erwünscht.


----------



## Valnarr (7. März 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Ich würde sagen nehm das was dir am besten gefehlt, kannst du das nicht dann werf eine Münze. 
Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack/Vorliebe.


----------



## skyscraper (7. März 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Ich finde halt alle drei so toll...


----------



## skyscraper (8. April 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

So, da bin ich mal wieder.

Nachdem ich mal ne E-Mail an PCGH gesendet habe, in der ich nach den Empfehlungen für Anno gefragt habe, sieht's jetzt aus, wie folgt:

i5-2400
4 GB Corsair LP
Asrock H61 icafe
Be quiet! Straight Power E9 400/450 W
CM 690 Advanced 2 Black and White
Pioneer DVD
Samsung 830/ Crucial M4 128/64 GB
Sapphire HD 6870 dirt 3 Dual-Fan

Dürfte ganz ausgereift sein, oder?

Kann leider eh erst nach Konfi und Geburtstag Ende Mai bestellt werden.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Kauf dir ein H77 Mainboard. H61 ist ein Auslaufprodukt.


----------



## skyscraper (8. April 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Hmm.

Welches? Sollte ähnlich teuer sein.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Wenn du erst Ende Mai kaufen willst kannst du schon den i5 3470 bekommen.
Und so teuer ist ein H77 Mainboard nicht hat aber eine deutlich bessere Ausstattung als das iCafe.
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## skyscraper (8. April 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Ja, so werde ich es machen.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Schau dir die Preise an wenn du Ende Mai kaufen willst und wenn du noch Fragen hast kannst du deinen Thread wieder nutzen.


----------



## skyscraper (9. April 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Jo, geht klar.


----------



## Valnarr (9. April 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Eventuell könnte man noch mal über eine andere Graka sprechen.


----------



## skyscraper (9. April 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Warum? Ok, die Leistung.

Edit: Hat Ivy nicht sowas wie NVIDIA Optimus?


----------



## skyscraper (13. Mai 2012)

So, Money ist da!

425€, die kann ich zumindest verwenden + evtl noch 65 vom Konto. (Ich bin Schüler)

Also roundabout 500€. 

Ich dachte an ein System ohne Graka, die ich mir zu Weihnachten kaufen würde. Die HD 4000 eines 3570K sollte Emergency doch schaffen, oder?

Was meint ihr? Wie würdet ihr es nun machen?


----------



## st.eagle (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

müssen das nt und das case aus dem ersten post auch von den 500 tacken bezahlt werden?
dann wird´s nämlich mit SSD und windoof dazu schwirig in dem budget zu bleiben:

-case: fractal define R3 ~85€
-nt: bq 480W e9 CM ~79€
-SSD: crucial M4 ~68€
-win7: bei amazon, reinstallations version ~55€
-brett: z77 ~90€
-prozzi: 3570 ~208€
-ram: 8GB ~40€
-opt. LW: opt.LW ~15€
macht zusammen 640€, wenn du deine wünsche erfüllt haben willst! einsparpotential sehe ich nur beim ram: 1333er für knappe 30€.
oder du trennst dich von einigen bereits ausgewählten sachen!


----------



## coroc (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Deine Links funktionieren nicht


----------



## st.eagle (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*



coroc schrieb:


> Deine Links funktionieren nicht



doch!!!


----------



## coroc (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Jetzt ja


----------



## skyscraper (14. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich trennen, aber es kommt jetzt wahrscheinlich noch anders. 

Ich werde erstmal sparen und dan alten PC meines Vaters verwenden und aufrüsten. 

Trotzdem danke.

Wenn ihr Empfehlungen habt, nur her damit. 

Ich schaue mir den PC jetzt mal an und analysiere.


----------



## skyscraper (15. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute. 

Mut dem PC wars nix, erstmal gefühlte 10 kg Staub, und Konstruktionen, die wohl noch kein Mensch so gesehen hat 

Jetzt ist die Frage:

Was soll ich machen?
Meine Vorschläge:
•Den alten PC weiternutzen und sparen?
•Mir etwas aus Marktplatzteilen zusammenbauen?
•Einen billigen PC aus neuen Teilen zusammenschustern?
Oder, und das halte ich wohl am sinnvollsten:
•Einen PC aus einem schönen Mix aus Marktplatzteilen und neuem zusammenstellen, den man dann weiter aufrüstet

Sagt mir eure Meinung, und hiermit betone ich, dass Links zu eiren Marktplatzthreads ausdrücklich erwünscht sind, wenn angebracht.


----------



## coroc (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Günstiger Spiele-Rechner gesucht!*

Hier ist Ram, weiss nur nicht ob er schon verkauft ist http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/217922-ddr2-800-2x-2gb.html


----------



## skyscraper (15. Mai 2012)

Joa, ich frage mich nur, was rundherum kommt.


----------



## skyscraper (15. Mai 2012)

Und Update!!!

Ich habe im Marktplatz gewühlt und das gefunden:

Case: 55€
HDD: 30€

NT würde ich ein neues Pure Power 430 CM nehmen. 

Ich habe mich für einen Celeron G530 entschieden, weil er sehr günstig ist. (Un-)Passend dazu ein Asrock Z77 Pro 3, damit ich später die möglichkeit habe auf einen i5/i7 zu wechseln und ich übertakten kann. 

Als Graka dachte ich an eine 6670, die mit 50€ sehr günstig ist. 

Ich fände es sehr unfair, wenn ihr, nur durch meinen Thread angeregt, mir die Sachen wegkaufen würdet.


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

Ich brauche jetzt noch ein letztes Mal eure Hilfe, weil nachher bestellt wird.

Bitte helft mir wieder so, wie am Anfang!!!


 CPU: Celeron G530 35€ 
 Kühler: Boxed 0€
 Mainboard: AsRock Z77 Pro3 85€
 Grafik: HD Graphics, wird dann aufgerüstet
 Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance LP 8 GB 48€
 Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R3 65€ mit Versand und zwei Lüftern
 Netzteil: Straight Power E9 480 Watt CM 78€
 ODD: Plextor PX-L891SA 27€
 HDD/SSD: Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB 33€
 BS: Ubuntu 12.04, ein Windows wünsche ich mir zum Geb.

Macht 371€.

So Leute. Meckern, was das Zeug hält!!!

Bestellt wird übrigens bei Mindfactory und im Marktplatz.


----------



## coroc (17. Mai 2012)

Mit dem kannst du noch etwas sparen: be quiet! Pure Power CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) | Geizhals.at Österreich 
es hat auch kabelmanagement, kostet aber 30€ weniger


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

Will ich nicht.


----------



## coroc (17. Mai 2012)

Wieso? Wo 430W nicht reichen reißt auch ein 480W Nt nix mehr


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

Kabellänge, aussehen, Lüfterlautstärke, Aufrüstbarkeit........


----------



## coroc (17. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht findest du hier ne günstige HDD http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/217587-v-festplatten.html#post4212038


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

Ich habe eine günstige HDD, wie du meinem Post entnehmen kannst, coroc.


----------



## Valnarr (17. Mai 2012)

Keine Ahnung warum du dich jetzt so entschieden hast, aber ich würde ja lieber noch warten und etwas Sparen. 

Ich glaub du warst Schüler oder? Bin ich bis August auch noch(^^) versuch dir fürn Sommer Ferienarbeit zu beschaffen und kauf dir im August ne neue Kiste. 

Gerade der gewählte Prozessor mag zwar fürs erste Ausreichen, sind aber meines Erachtens nach 35 Euro die vergeudet sind weil du später ja nen größeren rein bauen willst. 
Mit dem Prozessor und keiner Grafikkarte wirst du, denke ich, keine wirklich große Freude haben. 

----

Wenn aber jetzt das zeug her kommen soll, dann würde ich ich definitiv beim Gehäuse Sparen max 50 Euro dafür ausgeben und genau so würde ich mir billigere RAM holen und aquch dort erst nur 4 GB was im Moment ausreicht und später auf 8 GB aufstocken. Beim NT würde ich sichlich kein E9 für so nen Preis kaufen, dann lieber das 530 be quiet!.
Beim DvD Laufwerk würde ich genau so sparen und mir eins für 13-15 Euro kaufen. 

Meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

Ich werde ihn aufrüsten, weswegen ich das Gehäuse, NT und das Brett so lassen werde.

Welches Laufwerk?


----------



## Valnarr (17. Mai 2012)

LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals Deutschland

War mir schon klar, aber du kaufst dir jetzt für 35 Euro nen "lahmen" Prozessor um ihn in eventuell Monaten wenn überhaupt wieder raus zu hauen. 

Vor allem würde es mir persönlich kein Spaß machen, ohne vernünftiger CPU und Graka. Dann lieber warten und alles zusammen kaufen. Bis dahin ist das ein oder andere eventuell billiger und du sparst dir das Geld für die CPU die du eh wieder raus hauen wirst.


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

Er wird doch für Star Wars, Galactic Civilizations und Emergency reichen. 

Graka wird dann ma geschaut und Bis dahin eh Ubuntu genutzt.


----------



## Valnarr (17. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Er wird doch für Star Wars, Galactic Civilizations und Emergency reichen.
> 
> Graka wird dann ma geschaut und Bis dahin eh Ubuntu genutzt.


 

Musst du wissen. ^^ 

Vorschlag von meiner Seite wäre noch im Markt mal zu fragen wer ein komplett System für max. 400 Euro anbietet, eventuell hast du dort Glück ein gutes System, was mehr oder weniger deinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird, zu finden.


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

OK, überredet. 

Dieses Mobo: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/759349

Mit einem 3450.

Dazu 4 GB RAM und dein Laufwerk.

Und ein 400er E9


----------



## Valnarr (17. Mai 2012)

Warum unbedingt ein E9 NT? 

Natürlich sind sie gut und alles, aber ein be quiet! CM 530W würde es auch tun, wenn man nicht so viel Geld zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:
			
		

> Kabellänge, aussehen, Lüfterlautstärke, Aufrüstbarkeit........



Deswegen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

Vergiss Effizienz nicht und die besseren Stecker.


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiss Effizienz nicht und die besseren Stecker.



Ja. 

Jetzt machts 423 €, und da fehlt mir nurnoch eine Graka. Ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Valnarr (17. Mai 2012)

Ich habe das  be quiet! CM 530W verbaut, Kabellänge ist mehr als ausreichend, Aussehen tun sie alle gleich. Da das NT in der Regel unten verbaut wird, sieht man zb. das Gitter vor dem Lüfter nicht, somit ist einfach nur ein schwarzer Kasten. 
Da du zu dem noch ein Gehäuse ohne Fenster ausgesucht hast, ist es eh egal.  Lüfterlautstärke ist nicht zuhören. Aufrüsbtabrkeit, keine Ahnung was du alles aufrüsten willst. ^^

Problem ist einfach nur das, das E9 400 fast so viel wie das 530 Kostet, was einfach von der Leistung her besser ist und als Beispiel kostet das 480 E9 um die 80 Euro. 

DU drehst jeden Euro um, von daher würde ich es mir einfach noch mal überlegen. 




skyscraper schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Jetzt machts 423 €, und da fehlt mir nurnoch eine Graka. Ich bin zufrieden.


 

Jo ich denke auch damit fährst du besser und die HD Grafiks von Intel sind bei ivy auch besser, somit reicht es als Ersatz erst mal. 

Mit der HD 4000!? hatte ich erst ein Video gesehen wo man damit Skyrim auf recht guten Einstellungen problemlos Spielen konnte.


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

Danke für dein Statement. Entscheide mich jetzt für das E9.

Habt ihr mir noch was zu sagen? Ansonsten wird jetzt bestellt.

Leider hat der 3450 nur die 2500er HD Graphics.


----------



## Valnarr (17. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Danke für dein Statement. Entscheide mich jetzt für das E9.
> 
> Habt ihr mir noch was zu sagen? Ansonsten wird jetzt bestellt.
> 
> Leider hat der 3450 nur die 2500er HD Graphics.


 

Selbst die reicht ganz gut. Ich denke du wirst damit mehr Freude haben! 

Wenn alles da ist sag bescheid.


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

Wird gemacht!!!


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

Valnarr schrieb:


> Ich habe das  be quiet! CM 530W verbaut, Kabellänge ist mehr als ausreichend, Aussehen tun sie alle gleich. Da das NT in der Regel unten verbaut wird, sieht man zb. das Gitter vor dem Lüfter nicht, somit ist einfach nur ein schwarzer Kasten.




Die Kabel beim E9 sind länger. Außerdem hast du beim E9 5 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Valnarr (17. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Kabel beim E9 sind länger. Außerdem hast du beim E9 5 Jahre Garantie.


 
Ich weiß das sie länger sind, ich wollte nur sagen das die vom 530 aber vollkommen ausreichen.^^ 

Die 5 Jahre Garantie sind dagegen wirklich nicht verkehrt!


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

Habe mich jetzt ja auch für es entschieden.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

Valnarr schrieb:


> Ich weiß das sie länger sind, ich wollte nur sagen das die vom 530 aber vollkommen ausreichen.^^



Das hängt stark vom Gehäuse ab und wie du die Kabel legen willst.


----------



## Valnarr (17. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hängt stark vom Gehäuse ab und wie du die Kabel legen willst.


 
Stimmt, aber ein BigTower hatte er ja aber nicht und beim Tauron was auch recht groß ist, wäre noch Luft von der Länge her und ich habe es natürlich alles schön verlegt.  

Aber er hat sich ja fürs E9 entschieden, hatte den Einwand ja nur gebracht, weil er nicht so viel geld hatte und dachte das er hier noch sparen könnte.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

Valnarr schrieb:


> Aber er hat sich ja fürs E9 entschieden, hatte den Einwand ja nur gebracht, weil er nicht so viel geld hatte und dachte das er hier noch sparen könnte.


 
Ein Netzteil kaufst du seltener als Board, GraKa oder CPU. Von daher finde ich es schon i.O. dass er das E9 nimmt.


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

Gleich ists bestellt!


----------



## coroc (17. Mai 2012)

Wie hast du deine Eltern überredet?

Sehr schöne Konfig


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

Ja, ist schon bestellt.


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute. 

Wisst ihr, wo ich günstig und legal Windows herbekomme?

Wie sieht das dann eigtl mit der Leistung aus gegen meine Geforce 4? Also die HD 2500?


----------



## Softy (17. Mai 2012)

Hier gibt es Windows 7 günstig: Windows 7 Home Premium - Deutsche Vollversion - 64-Bit - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit DVD + Windows 7 Home Premium COA - SoftwareNochBilliger.de


----------



## Valnarr (17. Mai 2012)

Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software


billiger gehts glaube ich nicht, hab mein W7 selbst von dort (mit Versand!)


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

Die GeForce 4 ist echt schon sehr alt. Die kann heute gar nichts mehr.


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

Valnarr schrieb:
			
		

> Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software
> 
> billiger gehts glaube ich nicht, hab mein W7 selbst von dort





			
				Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibt es Windows 7 günstig: Windows 7 Home Premium - Deutsche Vollversion - 64-Bit - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit DVD + Windows 7 Home Premium COA - SoftwareNochBilliger.de




Sind die Angebote legal?




			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Die GeForce 4 ist echt schon sehr alt. Die kann heute gar nichts mehr.



Dann wird die HD 2500 schon viel schneller sein?


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

Ja sind es.


----------



## Valnarr (17. Mai 2012)

Ja. ^^ Sonst würde es Amazon denke ich mal nicht anbieten. 
Es sind halt schon mal benutzte Betriebssysteme. Brauchst aber keine ANgst haben, eine neue CD liegt dabei und man kann es Problemlos Installieren und Aktivieren. 

Hab es auch Skeptisch gesehen, aber bin froh die 20-30 Euro für ne Normale W7 Version gespart zu haben.


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

Dann bin ich beruhigt.

Nochmal:



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Die GeForce 4 ist echt schon sehr alt. Die kann heute gar nichts mehr.



Dann ist die HD2500 also ordentlich schneller?


----------



## Softy (17. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Sind die Angebote legal?



Ja natürlich.


----------



## Valnarr (17. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Dann bin ich beruhigt.
> 
> Nochmal:
> 
> ...



Davon kannst du ausgehen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Dann ist die HD2500 also ordentlich schneller?


 
Die Geforce 4 kam vor 10 Jahren raus. Eine HD2500 hat ungefähr die Power einer High End Karte von vor 6 Jahren. Die GeForce 4 wird also locker abgehängt.
Außerdem gibt es die GeForce 4 sowieso nur als AGP Karte.


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

Ist meine ja auch.


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Alles, außer Fessi, ist da und ich werde mich gleich mit coroc an den Zusammenbau machen.


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Alles, außer Fessi, ist da und ich werde mich gleich mit coroc an den Zusammenbau machen.


 
Das kann ja nur schief gehen


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Das kann ja nur schief gehen


 
Und dann noch ein Asrock Board. Mei oh mei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Wie mache ich das mit dem CPU-Einbau???


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Wie mache ich das mit dem CPU-Einbau???


 
Wieso wie?
Einfach einsetzen. 
Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2012)

Das wird ein lustiger Thread 

Die CPU kommt aufs Board, dann verriegeln (kann ein bisschen knirschen ), und dann den Kühler draufbasteln.

Hier gibt es ein gutes How-to: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...156726-how-einen-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> (kann ein bisschen knirschen )



Das wollte ich wissen. Danke.


----------



## twentythree (22. Mai 2012)

fix abonniert!


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Das wollte ich wissen. Danke.


 
Die Pins auf dem Board werden nach unten gedrückt. Das ist normal.


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Welche Schrauben für das NT?


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Welche Schrauben für das NT?


 
Die Schrauben die beim Netzteil dabei sind.


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schrauben die beim Netzteil dabei sind.


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Und welche für das MoBo?


----------



## killer196 (22. Mai 2012)

Die müssten beim gehäuse dabei gewesen sein. Passt nur eine sorte


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Bei meinem Gehäuse waren viele dabei.


----------



## killer196 (22. Mai 2012)

Es müssten 8 mal dieselben sein


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2012)

Je nach Gehäuse musst Du noch Abstandshalter zwischen Board und Gehäuse einbauen.


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Habe ich schon. Nur welche Schrauven? 8 gleiche haben wir nicht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Mai 2012)

Müssten eigentlich 8 gleiche beiliegen


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2012)

Die Schrauben müssen schon dabei sein. 

Achte darauf, dass Du keinen Abstandshalter zuviel einbaust, das kann sonst einen Kurzschluss geben


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Case ist gebraucht. Kann es wegen diesen Schrauben auch zu Kurzschlussen kommen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Mai 2012)

Und in den richtigen Löchern, ich habe sie nämlich zuerst in die E-ATX Bohrungen reingeschraubt


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Stimmt schon alles, nur die Frage mit den Schrauben. 

Wir haben 8 passende, aber keine acht gleichen. 

Können wir die nehmen?


----------



## killer196 (22. Mai 2012)

Denke ja


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Gut. 

Was meint ihr Anderen???


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Mai 2012)

Wie sehen die denn aus? Du musst nämlich die Abstandshalter einschrauben, dann das mb draufpacken und dann nochmal acht gleiche Schrauben zum Festschrauben verwenden


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind die, die passen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Mai 2012)

Das sind leider keine schrauben die du unter ein Mainboard shrauben kannst


----------



## killer196 (22. Mai 2012)

Die abstandhalter hat er ja schon drin oder?


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

killer196 schrieb:
			
		

> Die abstandhalter hat er ja schon drin oder?



Exsakt!!!


----------



## killer196 (22. Mai 2012)

Die schrauben müssen gleich sein. Die ganz rechte auch dem bild müsste eine der richtigen sein.


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Ich habs jetzt festgeschraubt. Hält.

Kurzschlussgefahr ist nicht vorhanden, oder?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Mai 2012)

Wenn die schon dirn sind ist ja gut
Ja glaub auch das die breiten aufs mb gehören, kann mich da so vage an meine erinnern
Edit: Too late,  Dann ist ja gut


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs jetzt festgeschraubt. Hält.
> 
> Kurzschlussgefahr ist nicht vorhanden, oder?



Nochmal


----------



## zockerprince15 (22. Mai 2012)

bin mir nicht sicher und will jetzt auch nicht nein sagen und dann passiert doch was; aber ich glaube das keine gefahr besteht.
(aber keine garantie auf meine aussage)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Mai 2012)

Ne wenns die richtigen Schrauben waren, glaub ich mal nicht
Aber es kann immer zu einem Kurzschluss kommen


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Hat noch jemand ne Idee wegen den Schrauben?


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2012)

Hast Du wirklich alles durchgeschaut? Vielleicht ist das Päckchen mit den Schrauben beim Transport irgendwo reingerutscht oder so. 

Ansonsten würde ich zum Dealer um die Ecke gehen, und Schrauben kaufen.


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Wird gemacht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Mai 2012)

Die sind schon bei jedem Gehäuse die gleichen oder?


----------



## coroc (22. Mai 2012)

Läufts?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Mai 2012)

Würde mich auch  interessieren
Aber ich glaube noch er ist beim Schraubenkaufen


----------



## coroc (22. Mai 2012)

Nö, das tut er morgen, jetzt gints wichtigere Sachen zu tun


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Mai 2012)

Achso wusste ich nicht
Die wichtigen sachen wären?


----------



## coroc (22. Mai 2012)

Allgemeinnützige Dinge, aber er hat auf keinen Fall Internet


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Mai 2012)

JaJa immer alles auf die Allgemeinheit schieben
Nein mal im ernst er soll sich ruhig Zeit lassen beim Bau


----------



## coroc (22. Mai 2012)

Morgen gehts weiter, aber wir haben schon gute Arbeit geleistet, er hat euch unterhelten und ich habe gebaut


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Ich war Zeitungen austragen. Jetzt will ich nochmal los.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Mai 2012)

Wohnt ihr in einem Haus?


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Nein. Er wohnt im Ortsteil.


----------



## coroc (22. Mai 2012)

Und skyscrapeer in der Innenstadt, aber es gibt sowas deas nennt sich Fahrrad


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Mai 2012)

Ich dachte schon ihr wärt Brüder, aber Freunde seid ihr, oder 
Ich habe selber ein geiles Mountainbike, macht richtig bock damit durch den Park zu brettern, darf bloß grad net


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

So. War beim örtlichen Dealer. Welche Schrauben sind richtig fürs Mobo?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coroc (22. Mai 2012)

Ja, aber recht gute will ich meinen

Ich hab bei mir geguckt, ich kanns nicht genau sagen, meine aber 2te oder 3te


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Jemand anderes?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Mai 2012)

Ich würde sagen entweder die zweiten oder dritten, azf den Bildern sieht ma keinen so großen Unterschied
Die vierten kann ich 100% ausschließen die würdden irgendetwas kaputtmachen


----------



## killer196 (22. Mai 2012)

Ich meine es sind die 3 ten


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Egal. Ich habe es jetzt so gelassen und es funzt. Werde nochmal die drutten nehmen.


----------



## Valnarr (22. Mai 2012)

^^ schon witzig wenn man sich alles durchliest.  

ISt der Nachteil bei gebrauchter Ware.. da ist oft nicht alles da. Kannst ja noch mal nen Bild einstellen wie es im Moment aussieht.


----------



## coroc (22. Mai 2012)

Ich würde es lassen, da kommen die Kabel zum Vorschein...bzw die Unordnung derselben


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Der boxed dreht mit 2000 rpm.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Mai 2012)

Ist dir das zuviel?


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Joa, schon.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Mai 2012)

Was fuer eine Cpu hast du denn. Ich würde dir den Sellla ohne OC empfehlen


----------



## killer196 (22. Mai 2012)

^^ wenns dir zu viel ist, musst du halt einen andren lüfter kaufen. Zb den alpenföhn sella
Edit: mist zu spät


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Mai 2012)

Den habe ich auch schon vorgeschlagen


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Nee, den Sella mag ich nicht. 

Eher nehme ich einen Ninja 3 Silent-Version.


----------



## killer196 (22. Mai 2012)

Der geht natürlich auch


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Mai 2012)

Der geht auch 
Wieso magst du den Sella nicht??


----------



## skyscraper (22. Mai 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Hat sich so eingebürgert bei mir.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. Mai 2012)

Wenn das so ist


----------



## skyscraper (28. Mai 2012)

So, dann gehts jetzt mal mit Problemen los 

Ich habe eine DVD, die läuft. Ich habe ein Laufwerk, das geht. Nur DIESE DVD läuft in DIESEM Laufwerk nicht. Es ist zum heulen. 

Was soll ich tuen? Ich will unbedingt an den Inhalt der DVD.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Da hilft nur ein anderes Laufwerk.


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2012)

Ein anderes Laufwerk ausprobieren?


----------



## skyscraper (28. Mai 2012)

Verdammt. Ich werde mir mal corocs ausleihen und dann ein neues, leiseres bestellen.


----------



## coroc (28. Mai 2012)

Na dann vermiete ich mal mein Lw


----------



## skyscraper (28. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann vermiete ich mal mein Lw



Will ich hoffen.


----------



## coroc (28. Mai 2012)

Das macht dann 10€ die Stunde


----------



## skyscraper (28. Mai 2012)

Sei ruhig


----------



## coroc (28. Mai 2012)

Klar, jetzt auch noch Forderungen stellen


----------



## skyscraper (28. Mai 2012)

Willst du es mir nicht vorbeibringen?


----------



## coroc (28. Mai 2012)

Ich kann es machen, der Rest per PN


----------



## skyscraper (28. Mai 2012)

OK, Deal. Redt per PN


----------



## skyscraper (28. Mai 2012)

Game läuft jetzt, alles super. 

Aber warum habe ich keinen Sound?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Treiber installiert?


----------



## skyscraper (28. Mai 2012)

Ich habe ihn alle Treiber von der CD installieren lassen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn alle Treiber von der CD installieren lassen.


 
Das ist schon mal schlecht. 
Treiber online runterladen. Dann hast du 1. den aktuellen und 2. auch nur den Treiber und keine sinnfreie Software die bei der CD mit drauf ist und die du garantiert jetzt mit installiert hast.


----------



## skyscraper (28. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist schon mal schlecht.
> Treiber online runterladen. Dann hast du 1. den aktuellen und 2. auch nur den Treiber und keine sinnfreie Software die bei der CD mit drauf ist und die du garantiert jetzt mit installiert hast.



 nö, habe nur die Treiber, keine Software

Also aktualisieren?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> nö, habe nur die Treiber, keine Software
> 
> Also aktualisieren?


 
Funktioniert denn der Sound sonst oder gar nicht?


----------



## skyscraper (28. Mai 2012)

Wenn man so nen Soundcheck durchführt, schon. 

Nur in praktischen Fällen, wie Youtube oder Games eben, nicht.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Das ist sehr komisch. Vielleicht doch ein Windows Problem oder irgendwas stört da.
windows schon mal neu installiert?


----------



## skyscraper (28. Mai 2012)

Bloß nicht. Nicht nochmal. Ist bestimmt nur irgendeine komische Einstellung.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Windows installieren dauert nur 15 Minuten und du kannst so schnell testen ob es ein Treiber Problem ist oder ein Software Problem.


----------



## skyscraper (28. Mai 2012)

Aber dann muss ich wieder alles installieren, Kaspersky neu drauf, mich mit den Lizenzen rumschlagen, corocs Laufwerk ausleihen........

So ätzend.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Aber dann muss ich wieder alles installieren, Kaspersky neu drauf, mich mit den Lizenzen rumschlagen, corocs Laufwerk ausleihen........
> 
> So ätzend.


 
Kauf dir endlich ein eigenes Laufwerk
Und Kaspersky brauchst du nicht. Ein Freeware Anti Virus Programm ist völlig ausreichend. Die Suiten sind kein Stück besser kosten aber Geld und sind nervig zu bedienen.


----------



## coroc (28. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> corocs Laufwerk ausleihen........


 
Diesmal kostet es was...Ne, wenns Probleme gibt kann ich helfen, aber ich hab gedacht dein LW akzepiert bur die GalCiv CD nicht?


----------



## skyscraper (29. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir endlich ein eigenes Laufwerk


 
Wird gemacht



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Kaspersky brauchst du nicht. Ein Freeware Anti Virus Programm ist völlig ausreichend. Die Suiten sind kein Stück besser kosten aber Geld und sind nervig zu bedienen.


 
Ich habe ein kostenloses von Computerbild und bin sehr zufrieden.


Übrigens habe ich den Fehler gefunden. Mein Monitor war mit HDMI angeschlossen. Jetzt habe ich die Boxen an den Monitor angeschlossen und es rennt.


----------



## bootzeit (30. Mai 2012)

Geiler Fred hier .


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

bootzeit schrieb:
			
		

> Geiler Fred hier .



Warum?


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Ich habe ein kostenloses von Computerbild und bin sehr zufrieden.


 
Die Version ist noch schlimmer. Da ist Adware und Spyware drin. 
Bekommst du jetzt Werbung für Potenzmittel und den Bauchweggürtel?


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Äh nein. Mein Vater hat das auch installiert und ist seit einem Jahr sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Äh nein. Mein Vater hat das auch installiert und ist seit einem Jahr sehr zufrieden.


 
Und dein Vater hat den totalen Plan was Adware angeht?


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Ja, voll  

Ne, im Ernst: Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden und werde es behalten. PUNKT.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Ne, im Ernst: Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden und werde es behalten. PUNKT.


 
Jeder so wie er will aber wenn du verstärkt Werbung bekommst beschwer dich nicht bei mir.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Mai 2012)

Ignoranter Schmarotzer
Dann tu doch leiber Kaspersky drauf


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Hä??

Also ich kann mich nicht über Werbung beklagen. 

Im Gegensatz zu Avira, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Version ist noch schlimmer. Da ist Adware und Spyware drin.
> Bekommst du jetzt Werbung für Potenzmittel und den Bauchweggürtel?


 
Mir wird 3x am Tag per Mail eine Penisverlängerung ans Herz gelegt.  Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Mein Thread wird langsam... naja, weiß nicht.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Avira, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.



Avira ist auch echt Müll. Das muss man sagen.
Schlimm ist Software die ungefragt Spyware und Adware installiert wie z.B. Core Temp.  



Softy schrieb:


> Mir wird 3x am Tag per Mail eine Penisverlängerung ans Herz gelegt.  Woran kann das liegen?



Das liegt aber daran dass du irgendwann mal im Swingerclub warst.


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Ja, bei CoreTemp wars auch schlimm. Aber ich brauche ja keine Angst vor Viren zu haben, dank Kaspersky.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Ja, bei CoreTemp wars auch schlimm. Aber ich brauche ja keine Angst vor Viren zu haben, dank Kaspersky.


 
Ich auch nicht. Ich installiere Core Temp in einer virtuellen Umgebung und nehme dann nur den Installationsordner und kopiere den dann in mein normales Verzeichnis. Das Programm startet auch super ohne installiert zu sein.
Die Installationsroutine brauchen nur die Adware Software.


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Ich schmeiße es wieder runter. Bios tuts auch, halt nicht unter Last.


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

Oder irgeneianderes Teil, der msi Afterburner kann das doch auch


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Oder irgeneianderes Teil, der msi Afterburner kann das doch auch


 
Und da immer schön Adware entsorgen.


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2012)

Das hier ist ein sehr gutes All in one Gadget (ohne Adware ): Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Was macht diese dumme AdWare?


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

Ohne Internet gibts solche Probs nicht Ich ieh mir die Teile über LInux und installiere sie dann  vom Stick


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Gleiches Ergebnis.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Das hier ist ein sehr gutes All in one Gadget (ohne Adware ): Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP Online


 
Das wird auch nicht installiert. Sowas ist immer besser.


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Sollte ich bei dieser Graka zugreifen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...p8h67-m-hd5770-kleinteile-28.html#post4262182


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Was macht diese dumme AdWare?


 
Die installiert software die dein Surf Verhalten analysiert und dich dann mit personalisierter Werbung bewirft.



skyscraper schrieb:


> Sollte ich bei dieser Graka zugreifen:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...p8h67-m-hd5770-kleinteile-28.html#post4262182


 
Schwer zu sagen. Dass ist eine gemoddete Karte. Ich halte von sowas nichts.


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Wo ist die gemoddet?


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

Schreibt er doch.



> Ich hab übrigens das Bios modifiziert


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Mai 2012)

gemoddet ist "verändert"


----------



## Valnarr (30. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Das hier ist ein sehr gutes All in one Gadget (ohne Adware ): Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP Online


 

Ich muss sagen das Programm gefällt mir, alles auf einen Überblick ohne Installieren! 

Und kauf dir doch lieber ne neue Graka. 

Spar dir etwas Geld und hol dir eine 7850 oder Gtx 670, bei gebrauchter Hardware (gerade bei Grakas) wäre ich sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

Valnarr schrieb:


> bei gebrauchter Software (gerade bei Grakas) wäre ich sehr vorsichtig.


 
Seit wann sind Grakas software??


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Mai 2012)

Ich wäre bei beidem Vorsichtig


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

Ich auch


----------



## Valnarr (30. Mai 2012)

ach .... sollte natürlich Hardware heißen


----------



## skyscraper (16. Juni 2012)

So, ich komme euch mal wieder nerven 

Was denkt ihr, wie gut mein PC Portal 2 schafft?


----------



## Rolk (16. Juni 2012)

Ohne google anzuwerfen, Portal 2 kann man doch selbst mit einer APU voll aufdrehen, wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege.


----------



## skyscraper (16. Juni 2012)

Ja, nur ist die Apu auch um einiges schneller (je nach Modell), als meine HD2500 

Portal 2 @Full HD, Maximale Details mit 60 FPS wäre toll, wenn auch nicht zu realisieren (denke ich jetzt mal).


----------



## Rolk (16. Juni 2012)

Sorry, bin wohl noch nicht ganz wach. Das keine zusätzliche GPU eingebaut ist habe ich gar nicht gemerkt.


----------



## skyscraper (16. Juni 2012)

...dann hätte ich wahrscheinlich 250 FPS


----------



## coroc (16. Juni 2012)

Und der Bildschirm? Der spielt mit 60Hz nicht mit


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2012)

Probiers einfach aus. Wenn es eine Dia-Show wird, musst Du halt eine Grafikkarte kaufen. Ich hätte da eine HD7950 günstig in gute Hände abzugeben


----------



## skyscraper (16. Juni 2012)

coroc schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Bildschirm? Der spielt mit 60Hz nicht mit



Ja, ich würde dann eh Vsync aktivieren. 

@ Softy: Ne, lass ma. So viel hab ich zear, wills aber nicht ausgeben


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> @ Softy: Ne, lass ma. So viel hab ich zear, wills aber nicht ausgeben



Du bist im falschen Forum


----------



## skyscraper (16. Juni 2012)

Also, was denkst du/ihr jetzt?

Ich finde das Game Hammer, aber wenns nicht läuft...


----------



## Rolk (16. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mal eine PCGH Print rausgekramt wo Llano getestet und auch mit einer HD3000 verglichen wurde. Portal 2 läuft mit der HD3000 auf High und 1920x1080 mit 28 Fps. Deine HD2500 ist aber noch etwas langsamer.


----------



## skyscraper (16. Juni 2012)

Dann wohl mit niedrig, aber auch gut. 

Da könnt ihr ja mal den Regler verstellen: Portal 2 im interaktiven Bildervergleich bei GameStar.de - Unterschied zwischen maximalen und minimalen Details


----------



## skyscraper (24. Juni 2012)

Da bin ich aml wieder und nerve euch mit ätzenden Fragen 

Da ich gerne ne gescheite Graka haben will, habe ich einen Thread eröffnet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kaufgesuche/223712-s-pcie-graka-um-40-50-a.html

Mir wurde eine GTS 450 oder eine HD 4890 angeboten. Jeweils 50€.

Was meint ihr und welche ist besser? Die 450 ist ja in alllen Lebenslagen unhörbar, was ich als sehr gut empfinde.

Eure Meinung!


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2012)

Die ATI 4890 ist schon ein starker Stromfresser. Sowas würde ich mir nicht mehr antun.


----------



## skyscraper (24. Juni 2012)

OK, und wie schnell sind die im Vergleich?


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Da musst du mal Google bemühen und einen Vergleich anstellen.


----------



## skyscraper (24. Juni 2012)

Hab ich schon.

Naja, dann eben die 450.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2012)

Die GTS 450 ist langsamer als die GTX 260 die wiederum langsamer ist als die ATI 4890.
Sofern ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## skyscraper (24. Juni 2012)

Test: Nvidia GeForce GTS 450 (SLI) (Seite 12) - ComputerBase

Test: ATi Radeon HD 4890 vs. Nvidia GeForce GTX 275 (Seite 16) - ComputerBase

So etwa 5 FPS mehr.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2012)

Die Tests von Computerbase sind nicht die besten.


----------



## skyscraper (24. Juni 2012)

Egal. Ist nicht so wichtig.


----------

